# Grandmaster Jose G. Mena passed away



## kruzada (May 24, 2005)

I regret to inform all of you that Grandmaster Jose G. Mena (Doblete Rapelon) passed away yesterday. I just received an email from the Philippines today bearing the terrible news.

Grandmaster Mena was the very first Arnis teacher to open a school in Manila (Tondo). He taught his family style from Ilo-Ilo that was handed down in his family for over three generations. He made many additions to the style based on his own experience. He was a legendary fighter, and friend to many Arnis legends such as Antonio Illustrisimo, Floro Villabrille, Felicisimo Dizon. He was also one of Angel Cabales' teachers. 

Please offer a prayer for him and his family.


----------



## Rick Wade (May 24, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 24, 2005)

.


----------



## bart (May 24, 2005)

.


----------



## arnisador (May 24, 2005)

.


----------



## Bammx2 (May 24, 2005)

.:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (May 24, 2005)

.


----------



## Ceicei (May 24, 2005)

.  :asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (May 24, 2005)

.


----------



## Brian Johns (May 24, 2005)

.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 24, 2005)

.


----------



## James Miller (May 24, 2005)

.


----------



## dearnis.com (May 24, 2005)

.


----------



## peter (May 25, 2005)

Maraming salamat po.  :asian:


----------



## MJS (May 25, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## Mao (May 25, 2005)

.


----------



## Toasty (May 25, 2005)

.


----------



## bdparsons (May 25, 2005)

.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------

